# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Braille

## e_kalter

" Une e kam pasur zakon te jetoja brenda nje personazhi te caktuar. Lexoja shume ( si shumica e adoleshenteve) dhe personazhi qe me pelqente, nese ishte mashkull, bija ne dashuri me te dhe nese ishte femer, jetoja brenda saj per nje fare kohe. Koha varej, nga sa shume me pelqente personazhi.... 3 dite... 3 jave... ose edhe tre muaj. Une ndjehesha mire  brenda tyre, ose dashuruar me ta. Isha ne nje bote tjeter. Krejtesisht e ndertuar sipas fantazise time dhe lumturia nuk ishte aq larg, aq e paarriteshme sa ne boten reale"
  Ai me shikonte pa ndonje shprehje te vecante, ndersa pinte kafene dhe cigaren, ne taracen e godines qe kishte pamjen nga deti. Perpara mbante labtopin e tij, kthyer me ekranin nga vetja. Era e detit kalonte gishtat mbi floket e tij, pastaj mbi te mijat... " Po mua me ke pasur ndonjehere personazh?"- me pyeti papritur. U tremba pak brenda meje. E kisha pasur ndonjehere personazh? Ne moment nuk me kujtohej asgje.Buzeqesha ne vend te pergjigjes. I perkedhela floket ne drejtim te kundert te gishtave te eres.
 " Me ka ndodhur shpesh qe merrja trajtat e personazheve brenda te cilave jetoja..- Vazhdova me qetesi- Ecja si ato dhe flisja si ato, gjykoja dhe sillesha si ato, perdorja te njejten llogjike asyetimi dhe biles te njejten strukture fjalie.Duke u rritur, duke u zhdukur kjo lloj paranoje, gradualisht."
   Shikimi hetues nuk me ndahej. Dicka brenda meje kerkonte. Dicka qe mendonte qe e kisha dhe nuk e tregoja. Dicka shume brenda meje. Nuk ishte e mundur te isha aq e thjeshte dhe e cuditeshme ne te njejten kohe. Duhet te kisha patjeter dhe une te fshehtat e mija. Drite hijet e mija, humnerat e mija te pashkelura. Ai keto pikerisht donte nga mua dhe jo perrallen e sinqerte te personazheve.
  "Pra me thuaj, si do me dashuroje mua, nese do isha personazhi yt...."
  " Personazhi i fundit me te cilin kam rene ne dashuri, vetem per disa dite, me sa mbaj mend, ka qene nje arkitekt tek romani "Reflections and dreams" Pastaj ka qene balerini, po tek ky roman". Buzeqeshja, u perplas me shikimin zhbirues.
   "Tani me trego per personazhin e personit tim."  " Nuk ka ndonje gje per te treguar. Ti i di te gjitha. Jane ashtu si i kam thene une. Sa per personazhin e personit tim, nuk mendoj qe do e njohesh ndonjehere.Ti akoma nuk ke mesuar gjuhen me te cilen lexohet brenda meje. Shume e thjeshte . Aq ne ekstrem, sa kalon gati ne ekstremin tjeter. Ke degjuar per teorine e bashkimit te pikave te ekstremeve? "
    Ai kishte filluar te shtypte ne tastieren e labtopit. Une pushova. U mbeshteta plotesisht ne karrige dhe ja leshova qenien time eres se detit ne duart e saja.
   "Mund te me sjellesh nje kafe tjeter, te lutem?"   " Oh, patjeter" . U cova dhe mora shkallet. " Pfff, - e degjova te peshperiste- Sa e cuditeshme qe eshte. As nje personazh, nuk ben dot me kete..."

----------


## katana

do qe dhe proza te shkonka ty!

hm po mos u largo shume nga poezia...

----------


## whisper

ja  edhe  nje  deshmi  tjeter  inteligjence  artistike  ne  forum....bukur...me  pelqeu  shume...

----------


## e_kalter

> do qe dhe proza te shkonka ty!
> 
> hm po mos u largo shume nga poezia...


Thx hun. Ashtu do bej.

Flm. Crazy...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e_kalter

*Aroma e vendit tim.*

Une i merrja te gjalle, me ngjyra te ndriteshme, gjithe jete... 
Kryenece, gjithmone doja ti mbushja mendjen vetes, se nje cope jete e shkulur prej atje, mund te ngulej per bukuri ketu ku kisha ardhur une dhe te jetonte. Madje doja qe sfida te shkonte edhe me larg. Doja te sillja qe andej nga kisha ardhur jo vetem jeten por edhe aromen. Aromen dhe ngjyrat e mrekullueshme te mesdheut. Doja ti mbushja mendjen vetes, qe ne fund te fundit te gjitha copezat e botes ishim njelloj per njeriun. Qe ishte i njejti qiell dhe e njejta dhè.
Une i mbillja. Te brydhet dhe te fresket. E zgjidhja dheun dhe i ujisja me kujdes. Gjate veres i mbroja nga dielli i forte ndersa ne dimer  detyrohesha ti fusja brenda per ti mbrojtur nga i ftohti i padurueshem. Aty fillonte katastrofa.
Nje vit me pare, te gjitha leshuan rrenje por jo flete. Nje ngrirje makabre. As thaheshin dhe as lulezonin. Jo. As thaheshin dhe as leshonin flete, per te lulezuar as qe behej fjale akoma. Gjithe dimrin u perpoqa ti jap fryme dhe jete, u perpoqa ti ngroh me shikim dhe kujdes, me ngrotesine e akumuluar ne vite brenda meje pikerisht nga ai vend ku i kisha shkulur.... Ne te dale te dimrit, disa nga ato nuk u thane, por u shkrine. Nje pjese e vogel, jetoi deri ne pranvere. I nxorra prap ne ballkon nen rrezet e diellit. Filluan te nxirrnin disa gjethe te holla e te gjata, me nje ngjyre shume me te celur se ngjyra origjinale. U rriten ca llastare rrakitike te shemtuar dhe pastaj.... pastaj i ra nje semundje gjethesh, si hi dhe i thau nje e nga nje bashke me shpresen time.
Por nuk ishte thare akoma kembengulja ime. Kete vit, i mora prap. Mora me shume, i mora me te reja, me vitale, i mblodha me kujdes me pece te lagura qe ti rezistonin tre dite udhetim dhe i solla perseri. Prap i mbolla me kembenguljen mendjembushese qe cdo gje qe shkulet qe andej mund te lulezoje ketu perbukuri. Perseri procesi i zgjedhjes se dheut.Kete here e perzieva dheun artificial te dyqanit me dhè origjinal, te marre nga nje pyll i vogel. Prap i futa ne dimer brenda qe ti mbroj nga ngricat. Te gjitha zune rrenje dhe perseri shkrirja.... Shkrirja i fillonte ne mes, pikerisht aty ku lidhet dega me rrenjet. Pikerisht ai  vend, behej i pari hi dhe pluhur. Pluhur dhe ere. Kapercente oqeanin per te shkuar prap aty nga kishte ardhur. Pastaj gjethet binin dhe shkriheshin ngadale si eshtra te nje kufome.
Vetem nje me ka mbetur. As gjalle as varrosur. As ne jete dhe as i thare. I ngurtesuar. Une pres pranveren qe te shoh rrugen qe do marri. A do mbijetoje? Nese mbijeton nje dimer-vere, ka per ti mbijetuar edhe te tjeret. Nese jo..... Nese jo.... Une perseri do shkoj atje, perseri do marr degezat e njoma dhe te reja dhe perseri do ti mbjell ketu, derisa te 
ndjej aromen e vendit tim.

----------


## epidemia

E_kalter, te  falenderoj  qe  shkruan  kaq  bukur  dhe  me  ndjenje!Te  sugjeroj  qe  heren  tjeter  bashke  me  rrenjet  nga  vendlindja  te  marresh  edhe   pak  dhe...
Lulet jane  si  dashuria... duhen  mbjelle  ne  dheun  e  duhur  qe  te  lulezojne...

----------


## Shiu

> Nëse mbijeton një dimër-verë, ka për t'i mbijetuar edhe të tjerët. Nëse jo..... Nëse jo.... Unë përseri do shkoj atje, përsëri do marr degëzat e njoma dhe të reja dhe përsëri do t'i mbjell këtu, derisa të 
> ndjej aromën e vendit tim.



I përsërisim ritualet e njëjta duke mos hetuar se koha po kalon. Gjithçka ndryshon rreth nesh dhe në ne, e megjithatë mbesin ca gjëra që i rezistojnë kohës. Ngulmi që në tokë jopjellore ta rrisim lulet aromëplotë duket si diç e pamundur dhe e pamundur është në fakt. Po kush do të na bindë të heqim dorë? Kalojnë stinët, kalojnë vitet dhe jemi mbyllur në një botë të brendshme ku presim të ndodhin mrekullitë e ato nuk ndodhin se nuk ndodhin. Është e vështirë edhe të hiqet dorë sepse gjithmonë kemi përshtypjen se ka mbetur edhe diçka pa u bërë. Thjesht nuk mund të besojmë se përkushtimi ynë është i kotë, pasi kemi dhënë gjithë ç'kemi mundur të japim nga vetja. Nuk di përse kemi përshtypjen se gabimi qëndron në ne... Athua përse?!

----------


## hajla

jo moj e_ kalter.Pikerisht kurr ske per ta shijuar aromen e dheut tend (ne te huajen)?!
proza eshte shum e bukur! por ndjenjat jan shum larg, me, me aromen e vendlindjes)!
   ...sa do doje ti sjellesh ato pran vetes)!ndoshta dhe shum te tjer i rrefen po ky mendim i juaj si ju, por e kot)!-iluzionet nuk behen realitet?!
... megjithate ato lule jan shum larg, nga mbrojtja e atij dheut te qmuar*nuk gjejn dot aromen, ne vende te tjera te botes... per tu aktivizuar ashtu sikur dhe vete ne (Njerzit qe gjindemi ne nje faz keshtu si kjo proz e juaj) deshiroj qe me shum te ju kushtohesh prozave vetem, e vetem per ti (reflektuar) dhe une qe t' ndihem mbrend atyre mesazheve te perkushtuara,per t'mi sjell (kujtimet e pikellimet)! e vendit dhe te aromes... shum jemi qe na sjellin valet e detit te njejtat ndjenja... (as gjall e as varrosur)...apo nga meshira e dashuris, se vendlindjes, ashtu si jemi dhe shum nder ne, nje gje mendoj...hajla!

----------


## Anisela

E kalter!!!Shume interesante kjo proza jote...Dua te te them nje sekret-Kte prozen e kam perjetuar une nje mbremje vere ne Durres...Shume moment i rende..

----------


## Poeti

E_kalter,
Nuk është e rrallë që unë duke lexuar shkrimet e tua në poezi, mahnitesha me formën, bukurinë dhe përmbajtjen e tyre, por tani sa mund të vlerësoj drejt, qënke shumë e mirë dhe në prozë. Ke një veti të paraqitjes së ndejenjave aq fuqishëm, sa shumë shpejt të bartë me vehte dhe te mbërthen në brendinë e asaj që shkruan (le të jetë prozë apo poezi).
Të lumtë!

----------


## e_kalter

Ishe ti....
E mbaje ne duar, te brishte, te gjalle, si fryme sythash te pacelur. E ngrohje me rrahjet e zemres, e nanurisje me peshperima... 
Doje vetem ta vendosje diku. Ti vishje nje trup, nje fytyre, ca floke....nje pale sy. 
Harrove qe jo cdo trup mund te ta nxinte.... Harrove qe ajo e buta, e vogla, e brishta, e embla e jotja, mund te mos gjente hapesire ne cdo lloj trupi, fytyre dhe flokesh....
Je prap ti. 
E ke prap ne duar... si atehere ne fillim.
Me mire jetime... vetem ne duart e tua, se sa ne permasa qe nuk mund ta nxene!

----------


## e_kalter

*Jeton tek une* 

Mjegulla e dendur na mbeshtillte te dyjave, ndersa ngjisnim rrugen ne te dale te qytetit. Ndjehesha bosh. Brenda meje, nje boshesi e akullt, e zymte si ky mengjes vjeshte. Kisha marre me vete nje cante me ushqime dhe carcafe te paster per te ndrruar. Nuk kishim qene ndonjehere me te heshtura se aq ne te dyja. Nuk kishim fjale jo. E njejta gje bluhej ne mendjet tona. « Si do behej valle ? » Me siguri qe do sherohej. Ishte vetem nje pneumoni dhe nuk ishte ndonje semundje e pasherueshme. Me aparaturat dhe mjekimet e diteve te sotme, nuk mund te vdiste njeriu nga pneumonia. Por mjegulla e mengjesit e trashe dhe e hirte na grryente eshtrat e shpirtit. 

* * * 
- Hajde ma jep cik faqen tani 
- Eëëëëëë Jo, nuk dua, i ke faqet me qime dhe me cpon. 
- Jo, nuk i kam, ja shikoje, i kam rruajtur.. 
Une afroja duart e vogla prej femije ne fytyren tende dhe provoja nese faqet e tua ishin mjaftueshmerisht te buta per te prekur faqet e mija. 
- Mire pra na, puthi. 
Nga eksperienca e dija qe sado te perpiqesha, ti prap do ma mbushje mendjen per te me puthur. Ti me puthje e me puthje ne faqe dhe pastaj me thoshe: 
- Faqet jane te mijat, e di ti, nuk dua qe te lesh asnjeri tjeter qe te t'i puthe… Tani do te t'i mbyll me celes. 
Bashkoje gishterinjte e dores se djathte dhe i rrotulloje ngjitur me faqet e mija. 
- Shtrak – shtruk, ja... t'i mbylla. Tani nuk do t'i puthe me njeri. 
* * * 
Doktoret hynin e dilnin ne dhomen tende. Ti rrije i shtrire pa levizur fare ne krevat. Fytyra te ishte fryre dhe floket e bardhe, te bute, te elektrizuar, e rrethonin ate si rrezet e nje dielli. Kishe kaluar nje nate te shqetesuar edhe pse kishe marre qetesues. Tubat e oksigjenit te qendronin ne hunde. Merrje fryme me veshtiresi. Syte i mbaje mbyllur. T'u afrova dhe te preka ballin, te fola. I hape syte dhe me shikove, por dukej sikur nuk ishe aty. Shpirti m'u shtrydh dhe me pikoi. Jo. Ti nuk mund te ikje, nuk mund te ikje ashtu. Ishte shume shpejt per te ikur dhe ti kishe vetem nje pneumoni. 
Gjeta rastin kur ne dhome nuk kishte asnjeri dhe u perkula mbi fytyren tende prane veshit. “ Mos ik – te peshperita- Mos ik. Njerezit ikin nga kjo bote, vetem kur ata pushojne perpjekjet per te qendruar. Ti nuk duhet te ikesh, mbahu fort, qendro…!” Ti hape syte dhe fole me nje ze te mekur “ Ashtu thua ti?”. “Po, ashtu them dhe ashtu eshte”. Nuk mundja te besoja. Ato fjalet e mija ne vesh nuk bene gje tjeter, vetem se shtyne ikjen tende edhe per nje nate tjeter. 

* * * 
- Do ma japesh faqen? 
- Jo, se me quk ti. 
- Hajde, se do te ta puth si zog kesaj here… 
Une bindesha dhe te futesha ne kraheror. Ti i mbeshtesje buzet mbi faqet e mija te brishta dhe ciceroje « ciu ciu ciu » 
- Mire, ma puthe, me ler tani te iki. 
- Prit, se do ta puth si macok , mjauuuu.... prit ta puth edhe njehere si qenush, humm humm.... si gjel, kikikiiiiii.. 
- Mire,... tani me ler... 
- Po kemi harruar si keter.... e di ti si puth ketri ? 
Dhe une kurioze afrohesha perseri... 
* * * 
Pastaj ti nuk reagove me. Une ndenja gjithe kohen aty mbi koken tende dhe te degjoja tek peshperisje fjale pa kuptim. Cfare thoshe dhe me ke flisje valle ? Ne nje moment degjova qe shqiptove pothuajse qarte « Prisni edhe pak... » Kujt ia the ? Kush po te priste aty ku ti nuk doje te shkoje ? Zemra jote ishte e semure dhe nuk u conte mjaftueshem gjak mushkerive qe te mund te sheroheshin dhe mushkerite nuk i conin sa duhet oksigjen zemres qe te mund te punonte normalisht. Ky rreth vicioz ngushtohej e ngushtohej ne gryken e jetes tende. 

* * * 
- Si thua do ma japesh faqen ta puth ? 
- Joooooo! 
- Pa shikoi pak keto gishtat e vegjel... 
Une i afrohesha dhe shikoja kurioze gishtat e prere te njeres dore tende. Ishin me te shkurter se gishtat normale dhe nuk kishin thonj. Une i prekja gjithe kuriozitet dhe luaja me to. Ti me perqafoje dhe me puthje pa pushim ne faqe. 
-Me shume une dua kete te voglin fare - te thosha dhe e mbyllja ne grushtin tim te vogel gishtin tend... 
- Ngaqe ai eshte vogelush si ty prandaj e do. 
* * * 
Une nuk i mbaj mend pervjetoret e tu. Nuk e mbaj mend daten kur ti ike. Di vetem qe ishte vjeshte dhe ditet rrethoheshin nga nje mjegull e dendur. Nuk di sa kohe kane kaluar qe atehere , sepse ti asnjehere nuk ke ikur nga mua. Jeton aty brenda meje…. Nuk te kam lene te ikesh..... deren ta kam mbyllur... shtrak- shtruk.

----------


## PINK

E kalter shkruan bukur shume ti . Me kujton dike tjeter ti , e kam lexuar diku ...   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hope31

e kalter, urime
me pelqyen shume keto qe lexova, te sjella nga ti
shpresoj te te lexoj perseri me kenaqesi

----------


## Dreri

.. E kalter
vij ne qiellin tend, dhe marr te gjithe koloret qe ju i jepni...bukur

----------


## mbreta

Jo vetem qe te lexoj e_kalter, por te rilexoj shume here, cdo dite. Ti shkruan dhe je e mrekullueshme!

----------


## e_kalter

Pink, Hope 31, Dreri, mbreta, ju falendroj shume shume qe me lexoni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e_kalter

MALL I KASHMIRTE 

Pikelat e ujit me binin nga dushi mbi lekure si gjilpera tatuazhi qe donin te fiksonin momentet e kendeshme te sapokaluara. Hutimi me shplahej ngadale nen avujt e ngrohte. Intensiteti i ndjesive nuk me linte te mendoja. Dihasja i kenaqur nen ate ngrohtesi qe gjithsesi nuk mund t'i afrohej ngrohtesise se sapoprovuar pak minuta me pare. Papritur ndjeva deren e daljes te mbyllej ngadale. Dola nga dushi dhe renda ne korridor dhe qe andej ne dhomen e gjumit. Ajo ishte e zbrazur. Vrapova tek dera e daljes dhe e hapa aq sa te nxirrja vetem koken, duke fshehur trupin e zhveshur brenda saj. Zhurma e ashensorit dhe asgje. Vesha peshqirin dhe ndeza nje cigare. Ajo kishte ikur. E papritura dhe e cuditeshmja kenaqesi e imja nuk ishte me aty. Krevati ku pak kohe me pare e kisha pasur, nderej, ashtu i shprishur, nen aromat e trupave tane dhe format e saj te ngrohta akoma ishin aty. Ashtu sic ma kishte sjelle, krej papritur, po ashtu ma kishte marre , ajo dite vere me shi. 

* * * 

Ujerat rreshqisnin rrembimthi mbi asfaltin e etur ate dite te nxehte vere. Une perpiqesha t'iu shpetoja rrekezave qe mbinin, rendnin e zhdukeshin neper rruge. Cadra qe per fat e mbaja gjithmone ne makine me mbronte vetem koken dhe supet, ndersa trupi po me behej qull ne ate pak rruge qe kisha ecur. Me falni, me falni, degjova papritur fare prane nje ze nga streha per karshi, Mund te me merrni ne cadren tuaj ju lutem. Cfaredo qenie qe ta kishte nxjerre ate ze te kashmirte, une nuk do kisha mundur t'i thosha jo . Zgjata cadren nen strehe atij trupi te brishte qe papritur u ngjesh prane meje. Aroma e flokeve te njomura me dehu. « Ku po shkon ? » e pyeta. « Ne shtepi .... » ... « Ku e ke shtepine ? » ... " Ne shtepine tende " . I befasuar nga drita e embel djallezore e shikimt qe kerkonte te gjente syte e mi e pashe drejt ne fytyre. Nje e qeshur me ze te larte kumboi papritur. " Bera shaka"- me tha . Isha une tani qe buzeqesha . « Mund te vini edhe ne shtepine time nese nuk e keni bezdi nje gje te tille » e vazhdova shakane. » Vertet ? » ma ktheu djallezisht... « Merrni ju ne shtepi njerez te panjohur ? » « Shkoni ju neper shtepi te te panjohurve ? » ia ktheva menjehere. « Jo, nuk shkoj, por shtepise tuaj nuk do kisha frike t'i hidhja nje sy ». « Me kenaqesi, » ia ktheva . Shakaja luante me realitetin. Gjysmat e tyre larmishem i linin vendin njera tjetres . Nuk me kishte ndodhur kurre nje gje e tille. Nuk kuptoja... luante ajo ? Isha kurioz te dija deri ku do shkonte loja e saj ? Teper terheqese, serioze dhe e zgjuar per te qene nje femer e rendomte rrugesh. Po cfare ishte valle ajo gje qe bashke me ujin i pikonte nga floket, i shkundej nga qerpiket dhe i flinte ne cepat e buzeve? Cfare ishte ajo ndjesi qe i buronte nga brenda? E pjekur, e pashuar, e mbajtur prej kohesh brenda saj, e shihja qe i rridhte bashke me ujin jashte. Ajo e shkundete dhe vazhdonte te luante si pa te keq me mua. « Kush eshte makina juaj ? ». « Ai Fiat Seidici atje tutje ». Ajo me kapi nga krahu dhe u drejtua me mua per atje. E shihja i cuditur. Me dukej si nje gje ireale. Nuk dija cte beja. Te shkoja me te ne shtepine time ? Sado tip aventurieri qe jam nuk i kaloj disa kufinj. Por ajo rendete me mua nen cadren time drejt makines duke buzeqeshur. Nuk kishte asnje lloj frike per te panjohuren tek ajo. Sillej me mua sikur te me kishte njohur nje jete te tere. U futem ne makine dhe une nuk dija cfare po beja. Ecja nen forcen shtytese te saj dhe instiktit tim te brendshem. Pse e bente valle ajo kete ? Ajo me shikonte gjithe kohen me nje buzeqeshje paqesore ne fytyren e saj te embel dhe une nuk munda t'i qendroja tundimit per ta prekur. Kur makina kishte ndaluar ne nje semafor, i perkedhela lehte fytyren me shpinen e gishterinjve. Ajo buzeqeshi akoma. Ne semaforin tjeter, ajo afroi fytyren dhe me puthi lehte ne buze. Gjaku nxitoi vrapin ne damaret e mi. Nuk mendoja me asgje vec asaj gjeje te ngrohte dhe bute qe aq papritur kishte qendruar aty prane meje. Parkova makinen ne garazhin e pallatit dhe e kapa perdore per tek ashensori. Ajo u ngjesh prane meje duke pritur ashensorin dhe une provova perseri ngrohtesine e puthjes qe jepet pa asnje kusht dhe pa asnje paramendim, thjesht ashtu sic vjen, e ngrohte nga thellesite e qenies, pa kaluar neper peshoret dhe labirinthet e trurit. Ashensori ngjitej dhe po ashtu ngjitej niveli i adrenalines ne trupat tane. Hapa deren e apartamentit dhe shtyme brenda njeri tjetrin. Rrobat fluturuan neper shtepi dhe ne sonambulisht e gjetem krevatin. Floket kishin butesine e kashmirit dhe nuk di pse mu kujtua nga femijeria ime e larget, kur motra me merrte nga shkolla dhe qendronte per te kundruar orkidet tek dyqani i luleshitesit qe kishim prane shtepise. Arome orkidesh... Troku i kalerimit dhe dihatjet e kujve ne vrapim ... prekje e thellesive... puthjet e drites se mengjesit mbi rruzull dhe buzeqeshja shperndare mbi carcafet e tokes... ngjitje ne qiell,... hapja me duar e perdeve te reve dhe gjuhezat e rrezeve mbi lekuren time,...muskujt ne ngerc...dhe clirim i tyre me forcen dhe zhurmen e rrjedhjes se ujvares... dhe perseri... dhe perseri... 
Kur rrezet e diellit te dale nga rete e atij qielli me shi goditen per here te fundit xhamat e zhveshur te dritares se dhomes time te gjumit une u ngrita dhe qendrova ulur ne cep te krevatit. E ndjeja ate qe merrte fryme butesisht aty pas meje. Pastaj ajo me rreshkiti midis krahut dhe brinjes time dhe e vendosi koken mbi preherin tim me fytyre te kthyer nga mua. Me veshtroi ngultazi te gjitha tiparet e fytyres. Syte tane u ndeshen gjate me njeri tjetrin. Ajo nuk ngopej duke me pare dhe une ia shihja qe i lodronte brenda syve ajo ndjesia qe nuk ia gjeja dot emrin. Floket e bute ia perkedhja me duar. 

* * * 
Ajo kishte ikur papritur, nderkohe qe une isha ne dush. Ishte veshur dhe ne heshtje kishte dale jashte dhe kishte marre ashensorin e sigurt qe une nuk mund ta ndiqja zhveshur. Nuk isha aq i pa eksperience sa te me ngelej ne mendje nje femer, sado e mrekullueshme qe te ishte ajo. Kisha kaluar neper shume aventura dhe kisha provuar gjithcka . Kisha provuar qe nga dashurite e verteta, qe nuk i kisha me e deri tek orgjite pa fre. Por kjo e panjohura, kishte nje dliresi te natyrshme me te cilen ajo jepej, nje ndjesi ne zhdukje qe rralle mund ta takosh dhe ajo gjeja tjeter pikuese qe i dilte nga thellesite dhe qe nuk kishte fare te bente me mua, te ngeleshin ne mendje. Cfare ishte ajo valle ? 
Te nesermen shkova ne pune si cdo dite tjeter dhe asgje nuk kishte ndryshuar, por ne nje pjese te vetedijes, une mbaja ate, te panjohuren. Pas pune instiktivisht shkova tek vendi ku e kisha takuar, dhe sigurisht qe nuk e gjeta. 
Vazhdoja te jetoja ne rutinen time edhe pse me ishte bere zakon qe gjithmone pas pune kaloja dhe e ndalja makinen ne ate vend ku me kishte zene shiu ate dite ndersa dilja nga piceria. Dhe ja, nje dite e shoh qe kaloi rrugen dhe u fut ne bibloteken perballe. Zbrita rrembimthi dhe nxitova per tek atje, duke ingranuar hapat me rrahjet e shpejta te zemres, i shtyre nga e vetmja ndjenje mbizoteruese qe ishte nje lloj misteri i cuditshem. Ne katin e pare nuk e pashe dhe u kujtova qe ajo bibloteke kishte nje kat perdhes qe perdorej per studime. Zbrita shkallet ... ishte aty...e ulur vetem ne tavoline, me nje tog librash perpara. Iu ula perballe pa folur. Ajo ngriti koken dhe me buzeqeshi perseri. « Si je ? » me pershendeti per miresjellje « Mire, po ti ? » « Edhe une mire » mu pergjigj. « Cfare kerkon ketu ? » « Nuk kerkoj asgje, vetem dua te te them qe nuk te kam harruar, .... qe do deshiroja prap te gjendesha ne nje dite me shi, nen nje cader me ty. » 
Ajo u ngrit ngadale dhe me beri shenje qe ta ndiqja. Ne sallen e studimit nuk ishte mire qe te bisedoje. Dolem jashte dhe ajo ndezi nje cigare. Shfryu tymin nga buzet e rrumbullakosura dhe u pergjegj qetesisht me ze te ngadalshem. « Nuk do kete asnjehere me dite tjeter me shi dhe as ne te dy nen cader » « Nuk mund te frenoj kuriozitetin dhe te mos te te pyes.... » vazhdova une. « Aresyeja eshte teper e thjeshte, sepse.... sepse... ajo dita me shi nuk ishte e jona, pra e imja dhe e jotja... dhe ai .. ai personi nen cader nuk ishe ti.... » Me pa prap drejt ne sy si atehere dhe une ndjeva qe nga diku thelle saj, serish u derdh ajo ndjesia, qe tani ne menyre te papritur, krejt qartesisht une ia vura emrin MALL. 
Nuk fola, nuk mund te flisja, u perkula dhe e putha ngadale pikerisht aty, ne mallin e saj te kashmirte.

----------


## Fiori

Me pelqen kur femrat shkruajne ne veten e pare mashkullore _(nuk e di nese e kam thene mire kete, por shpresoj te me kuptosh ku e kam)._ Me ka bere gjithmone pershtypje ky fakt tek disa shkrimtare femra. 

Ka disa prej tyre qe i kane akuzuar per homoseksualitet, ndersa une ju meshoj me shume dy mundesive : Ndoshta vetem vetja mund ta kuptoje "qellimin" ndaj dhe vetem ajo mund ta zhibroje ate plotesisht ose ndoshta eshte vertet joshese ta shikosh veten nepermjet syve te nje mashkulli. 

Historia qe ke treguar me lart me ngjason pak me fillimet e filmit "Bitter Moon" te Polanskit. Por fundi qe i kishe dhene ti me pelqeu me shume se filmi.


Pershendetje

----------


## e_kalter

Faleminderit Fiori,

Edhe mua me intrigon e shkruara ne veten e pare mashkullore. Sigurisht qe ka aresyet e veta dhe kjo, njera nga te cilat eshte, per ta shkeputur autoren nga personazhi. Kjo lidhje behet shpesh instiktivisht dhe mua nuk me pelqen. Nje aresye tjeter eshte ajo qe ke thene ti... te te parit te personazhit, nepermjet syve te nje mashkulli.... etj etj etj. Ate flimin e kam pare kohe me pare. Kam qene e vogel besoj. Me duket eshte per nje cift qe mundojne njeri tjetrin deri ne masakrim shpirteror edhe fizik ( nese nuk gabohem), por nuk e gjej dot ngjashmerine.
Edhe njehere te falenderoj qe me lexon. Mirepres te gjitha veretjet dhe sugjerimet.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

